# be prepared



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

It may happen to you also,you come home on evening,a little late(again) after a great training session and you are greeted with the following words or something similar.*This is it,either the dog goes or i go!!*
I would advice you to keep the one who loves you the most.
How do you know which one to choose?There is a simple test,you take both the dog and your other half and place both of them in the trunk of your car.Go for a short drive and make sure you include some potholes and railway crossings,ignore the sounds coming from the back of the car.
After a short drive of about two hours you pull over and walk towards the back of your vehicle,open the trunk and see who is happy to see you,that is the one you keep!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I got the wife in first. The dog took one look and refused to get in there with her. Seems her wide eyed, foaming at the mouth look scared the hell out of him. 
Never saw that dog again. Still got the wife after 42 yrs.......and new dogs. 
I just stay away from the trunk since then. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I know that was a joke Jack, but, I have been divorced twice over the dogs. The second wife issued an ultimatum one day and said if I get any more dogs she was leaving. This came about because I was goint to pick up a dog I gave to a local kid. The father caught them sicking the dog on other dogs in the area and I told him I would come and get him. I went and got him. The third wife let two of the dogs in the same yard and ended up in the hospital for 11 days. I never felt I made the wrong choice.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I hate to say this, but Don and I have something in common, just kidding...kind of.

My soon-to-be-ex HATES my dog. With a passion. He's told me "you can't have another dog" before and all that jazz, and tried to dump her at a shelter when we moved...

So, coupled with some other marital issues...the dog hating was just too much. The divorce will be final next month.

Now to go with the joke, after that 2 hour car ride, can I just let the dog out and dump the car in a lake? That seems to be the easier response than the charges filed later for stuffing the SO in the trunk, and the dog would definitely still love me, lol.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

For some reason I like these stories. Don, did your 3rd wife go IN the yard with the 2 dogs then?? 

My SO is wonderful and we like each other's dog(s). I don't think he likes when I have an extra in-training dog here. I try to train his dog (easy stuff that he already knows, like "sit") and his dog runs and hides behind him! Too funny. He didn't believe me so after training my dog, I showed him. No treat would coax that dog to come train! At least he plays disc with me. 

But my SO does dislike-to-hate my rabbits!:-#


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Anne, she opened the gate to go through and was caught in a dog fight in the gate. I told her not to open the gate without putting one in the house just to be safe. 
I must say tho....third time was a charm and I can't afford a fourth.LOL Don't even want to try.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm on the other side. I'm about ready to leave if we don't get rid of some of these dogs. My wife is farm girl and loves animals. Six dogs is too many, it's been a great learning experience for me in training these dogs and their different personalities. 

However, if I were ever forced to choose between my wife or my working dogs, I would tell the wife to get bent. My brother-in-law's wife forced him to get rid of his dog when they got married. He had the dog for four years before he met her. It was a dog that I helped train to a pretty high level. One day at a family gathering his wife mentioned the dog and how she doesn't understand why people like dogs etc... I chewed her a new asshole and haven't heard a word from her since. I'm glad I don't live in the same state as them anymore because it would be ugly.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

I know a guy thats a great decoy, worked several times a week, then gets married and his new wife tells him he spends to much time training etc.. dont people get to know each other before they get married?
if a person has six dogs and trains several times a week before marriage they probably will do it after married also
...people dont change


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I train my dogs everyday, and I go to the club four days per week and on the other days, I meet guys from the club to go tracking. What works for me is having a date night once per week that and that cash I make from play music locally gets handed over to my wife. The $100-$300 per week of play money for her goes a long way to keeping her occupied and of course I don't have to go the mall because I'm busy training all the time.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> The $100-$300 per week of play money for her goes a long way to keeping her occupied


 
You been married long Chris ?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> You been married long Chris ?


21 years in June.:-o


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I guess I am just really lucky. Started with the Bloodhound and a "no more dogs" clause.....a year later Jesea came home....and the snowball rolled some more. 

As long as I honor his wants about the dogs (supper before midnight, food for when I was going to be traveling and him not seeing that the dogs ate better than he does, no dogs in the house 24/7.......he is fine)

NOW, with Ash(hole), it is different.....he really likes her and helps with taking her out, exercising her, training (whistle recall and distractions) and he is okay with her in the house all the time. 

Got a kennel ready for her to stay in at night the other day and he said "nah, she doesn't bug me" so in the house she stays. 

I have been pretty sick lately and last night I fell asleep on the couch and Ash was out.....he came home to find me and the puppy curled up together and all he did was wake her up and make her get down....and he did it nicely.....oooops....did not mean to fall asleep with her running around. 

I don't think I will ever be in the ultimatum position. I think it is important to discuss and come to a comprimise about things. 
He gets his hunting trips, guns, airplanes (UGH) and I take care of the house and him and I get to have dogs. It's great!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't imagine having a successful long-term relationship with someone who didn't like dogs or resented a dog-centric schedule or wouldn't compromise (as Carol and her s/o do).

It's pretty much a life style. And ditto to Mike's comment about _ ... "dont people get to know each other before they get married? ... if a person has six dogs and trains several times a week before marriage they probably will do it after married also ...people dont change" _


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

I lost a fiance pretty much over my dog. Ends up she was a controlling psycho so it was better to find out before we actually did the deed. When it comes to the point that you have more respect and love for your dog than your SO, it's time to get out.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I used to compete in a national Police K9 competition for years . It was a yearly thing held in different places around the country . Seems like every year some handler I knew returned to find their home empty and wife gone . 

I love dogs and I didn't have a problem with my ex girlfriend bringing her 2 Bassett Hounds when she moved in . Anyone here ever have this breed ?! 

I miss her but not the dogs .


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I was already a K9 cop when we hooked up so she knew what she was getting into, I cant honestly say she loves the dogs as much as I do but she does a decent job of making me think she does.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I told my SO he could have nothing to do with my dogs, no training with me, no telling me how to raise them, nothing. The dogs are my business, butt out! Now he comes to trials but that is it. We "pretend" to fight over them, he says my dogs are nuts, I tell him his is retarded. (Labrador) He does think I spend too much $ on them but he knows better than to give me ultimatums. I told him a long time ago, the dogs were here first and they will be here last.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

My wife did not want a dog and definitely not a big dog (she was bitten as a child)
We currently have 1 Golden Ret. (Noley) and three GSD's (Coach, Yaro, & Abby)
She told me the other day that we will always have a Golden Ret. and a GSD in our house 

Terry


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Terry Devine said:


> My wife did not want a dog and definitely not a big dog (she was bitten as a child)
> We currently have 1 Golden Ret. (Noley) and three GSD's (Coach, Yaro, & Abby)
> She told me the other day that we will always have a Golden Ret. and a GSD in our house
> 
> Terry



my wife told me the other day, no more Malinois in the house. I said fine, I'll get a Dutchie the next time around. Too bad she isn't all that knowledgeable about breeds. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> I lost a fiance pretty much over my dog. Ends up she was a controlling psycho so it was better to find out before we actually did the deed. When it comes to the point that you have more respect and love for your dog than your SO, it's time to get out.



So really, nothing of value was lost...your dog saved you a life of misery and a potentially expensive divorce. \\/


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

I agree 100%. Problem was we had already bought a house together. Lost a **** ton on that one. Live and learn though right.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not good with ultimatums....


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

One of the benefits of long term relationships, after about 30 yrs if I told my wife I was buying a dog, number 1...she wouldn't be listening to what I said, number 2...if she was paying attention she wouldn't care and number 3...we don't have to ask each other for permission.

I only want one dog, so it's a moot point anyway.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> I'm not good with ultimatums....


you'd better not say shit like that....


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Old joke... what's the difference between a new dog and a new husband? 




After a year, the dog's still happy to see you come home.


A few years ago I was engaged to someone, though things were a bit rocky. For me, the final straw was the day we had gone out to the Toronto Islands (large park on the waterfront) with the dogs. Back then I had two nice, friendly, pet dogs. It was supposed to be a cheap, fun date on a hot summer day, to be by the lake and let the dogs swim and run around. Us too. He turned to me at one point and asked 'why did we have to bring the ****ing dogs?' Uh... because it supposed to be a fun day for them, too? (and so I don't have to walk them when we get home)

And then he finished with 'you and your ****ing dogs, you're going to be a lonely old woman with nothing but your ****ing dogs.' 

We were pretty much done after that. I choose my dogs any day over a man who doesn't respect me or what my dogs mean to me.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> I'm not good with ultimatums....


You and me both Al. It has caused me grief all my life too. Got in a lot of trouble to boot. Usually started out with someone saying "You better or" then I would say "Or what MF'er". Wives didn't like it, bosses didn't like it.....which is why I am single and worked for myself most of my life. LOL


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

I got the dogs after I got married........


So I'd have somebody to talk to


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

> And then he finished with 'you and your ****ing dogs, you're going to be a lonely old woman with nothing but your ****ing dogs.'


This sounds so familiar, actually, not just familiar, but I've heard the exact same thing verbatim.


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

It was Mrs Jones's idea to get a dog, I said only if YOU train it, she agreed but soon dropped the training which I picked up. I had a lot of fun with it and decided to persue the sport. I never got the "You spend too much time with the dogs" line but I did get the "You spend too much on the dogs" line a few times. I told her I could always go back to whoring and drinking.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I think we should stop threads like this. we tend to reveal to much of our true personalities and when we have second thought about what we have said....we can't delete it.
Let's face it, realistically, most of us whose lives revolve around dogs do it for a reason....most of which are not really healthy. My dogs give me purpose which is something I never got from being around people. People stop by to see me and I spend most of the time wondering when they are going to leave. It may not be normal, but, it is me.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> you'd better not say shit like that....


or what? LOL


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I think we should stop threads like this. we tend to reveal to much of our true personalities and when we have second thought about what we have said....we can't delete it.
> Let's face it, realistically, most of us whose lives revolve around dogs do it for a reason....most of which are not really healthy. My dogs give me purpose which is something I never got from being around people. People stop by to see me and I spend most of the time wondering when they are going to leave. It may not be normal, but, it is me.


I'm agree. I've cut my nose off to spite my face to many times to count over shit like that. Healthy or not i'd much rather spend my time with the dogs than people, never gave it much thought.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Don, now I'll have to disagree with you, except about it being revealing about personality.

I don't find anything strange about getting a better relationship out of an animal than a human. I think this is true for more people than are willing to admit it. A "pet" (yeah yeah Jeff O, I said the P word) or other interest like that is a social connection. 

Top reasons the dog is better than a husband/wife:



Dogs don't cry​
Dogs love it when your friends come over​
Dogs don't care if you use their shampoo​
Dogs think you sing great​
 

A dog's time in the bathroom is confined to a quick drink​
Dogs don't expect you to call when you're running late. The later you are, the more excited dogs are to see you​
Dogs will forgive you for playing with other dogs​
Dogs don't notice if you call them another dog's name​
Dogs are excited by rough play​
Dogs don't mind if you give their offspring away​
Dogs can appreciate excessive body hair​
Anyone can get a good looking dog​
If a dog is gorgeous, other dogs don't hate it​
Dogs don't shop​
Dogs like it when you leave lots of things on the floor​
Dogs never need to examine the relationship​
A dog's parents never visit​
Dogs love long car trips​
Dogs understand that instincts are better than asking for directions​
When a dog gets old and snaps at you incessantly, you can shoot it​
Dogs like beer​
Dogs don't hate their bodies​
Dogs never criticize​
Dogs agree that you have to raise your voice to get your point across​
Dogs never expect gifts​
Dogs don't worry about germs​
Dogs don't want to know about every other dog you've had​
Dogs don't let magazine articles guide their lives​
You never have to wait for a dog, they're ready to go 24 hours a day​
Dogs have no use for flowers, cards or jewelry​
Dogs don't borrow your shirts​
Dogs never want foot rubs​
Dogs enjoy heavy petting in public​
Dogs find you amusing when you're drunk​
Dogs can't talk​
Dogs seldom outlive you​
That says it all right there. They don't get upset if you don't spend all that "quality" time with them, **** they're happy if you throw a ball. They are loyal, aren't going to go sleeping with your friends, and even if your friends pet them, it's really ok.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

There's nobody here married to or with fellow dog crazies? That's kinda surprising... :-k I really like it when I see couples both in the same sport together. Anyone's SO do the same sport/activity that they do? Or even a totally different one?

My husband likes ours as pets, but is not super into training them. I tried to get him to learn Schutzhund helper work about 3-4 years ago (he's 6'3", a black belt, and naturally athletic, so he would have been great) or to see if he wanted to get his own dog to train, but he wasn't super gung ho about it. Same thing with agility and other sports we'd train in as well. Didn't mind coming to watch me and the dog from time to time, but not real interested in participating except maybe in disc. 

He didn't get to see Fawkes's first herding lesson except the little video I took, so now he's actually interested in trying to work Lily, our other Mal. I think she'll be better for him since she's softer than Fawkes. I'm excited because she's got a noticeable limp from the nerve damage in her neck so she can't do protection sport or agility and she's retired from therapy work (she got too stressed from an encounter with a dementia patient and wasn't enjoying herself anymore), but she's still very fast and quite drivey and could use a job to do.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I don't ever recall knowing many people who didn't like or at least weren't tolerable of dogs, it does seem unusual though to see a couple doing a serious dog thing together. It's unthinkable to me having someone in the house who doesn't pull their weight regarding the animals, never mind not liking them.... they don't have to participate in sport or training though if they're not keen.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll be honest. If for some reason my husband told me we had to get rid of the dogs (would have to be a damned good reason) I would do so. How, I don't know!

I love my husband and this will probably not happen but if, then he would come first.

Not likely to happen, I know, but 33 years of marriage sort of binds, despite the daily fights.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> There's nobody here married to or with fellow dog crazies? That's kinda surprising... :-k I really like it when I see couples both in the same sport together. Anyone's SO do the same sport/activity that they do? Or even a totally different one?


My husband is a FEMA disaster canine handler, instructor and evaluator. He's also the search team manager for our state USAR team, so we spend a lot of time training dogs together. We do have minor disagreements on training or admin issues, but overall we get along pretty well for two Type A's. Biggest problem is that he's partial to Labradors and I'm not. He hasn't branched out into other dog sports like I have (mostly because he's working to support our family instead), but he comes to as many of our club trainings as he can. He's very supportive of all of my crazy dog ideas. 

I'm glad I married somebody with similar interests in the dogs. It gives us something to talk about :smile:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

That's great, Konnie! We've got a few couples in the area who both do the same or similar sports and I think it's great. I know what you mean about it giving you something to talk about. Both me and my husband used to do martial arts as black belts, but got out of it for various reasons about 4 years ago. I've been wanting to try a dog sport with him for a while now. I hope herding will work, particularly since I want some actual livestock to work at some point after I graduate.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Sounds like most of the ultimatums are more "love me, love my dogs or get out" rather than the non dog spouse giving them....LOL 

Doug trains his hunting dogs and I train mine.....the one thing I notice is that he does more positive stuff with his dogs....he used to be a yank and cranker. 

He does more and more with Little Ash though, so Jeff needs to hurry and have another litter as I fear I am about to lose her to Doug so he can do Ring too.....YIKES!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have never been attracted to the weak, or insecure. Those are the type of people who need to say something like me or ______ .

Carol, I think it would be great if Doug started doing Mondio. You will have to talk to Soda about another litter. LOL


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Carol, I think it would be great if Doug started doing Mondio. You will have to talk to Soda about another litter. LOL


Well..... Buko or Vulcain would be nice.....LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is that Vulcain/boogie litter. I have no problems recommending that litter to you, Vulcain has the same personality as Buko, which is very nice, and Boogie is way fast, and has a nice pedigree on her. I would have no problems recommending you to Rick, as you have done really well with Ash. I could not be happier with her, and you as her owner.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Thanks Jeff....I am pretty proud of her. 

I have been kind of drooling over the Vulcain and Boogie videos for sure...maybe I will give the "I want another dog or I am moving out" ultimatum....


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

I am unfortunately not involved with dog people. My husband likes dogs but works for gulfstream so his dog is pretty flat out ignored and he's trying to find her a home but she's damn retarded so I doubt that's going to happen. So I don't exactly live with someone that hates my dogs as much as I live with someone who is just utterly inept with dogs.

He just... really needs to stick to building planes.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> There's nobody here married to or with fellow dog crazies? That's kinda surprising... :-k I really like it when I see couples both in the same sport together. Anyone's SO do the same sport/activity that they do? Or even a totally different one?
> 
> My husband likes ours as pets, but is not super into training them. I tried to get him to learn Schutzhund helper work about 3-4 years ago (he's 6'3", a black belt, and naturally athletic, so he would have been great) or to see if he wanted to get his own dog to train, but he wasn't super gung ho about it. Same thing with agility and other sports we'd train in as well. Didn't mind coming to watch me and the dog from time to time, but not real interested in participating except maybe in disc.
> 
> He didn't get to see Fawkes's first herding lesson except the little video I took, so now he's actually interested in trying to work Lily, our other Mal. I think she'll be better for him since she's softer than Fawkes. I'm excited because she's got a noticeable limp from the nerve damage in her neck so she can't do protection sport or agility and she's retired from therapy work (she got too stressed from an encounter with a dementia patient and wasn't enjoying herself anymore), but she's still very fast and quite drivey and could use a job to do.


 
No! Relationship before this was with a dog crazie. The person that got me into PSA. He thought he knew it all and it should be done his way. I got hell for feeding pork necks because they were going to kill the dogs. Way to suck the fun out of the whole thing. No way could a dog be a "pet" and a sport dog and heaven forbid I work him in PP or he'd eat me alive one day. 

I said never again and forbode my husband from getting too into, well actually into at all, my dog stuff.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm into dogs and like my alone time every so once in awhile but I need a women around and since that's the case until I can meet a beautiful mute women , I'm stuck putting up with alot of bullsh** .


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Hell, my wife's just glad I've got something that gets me out of the house and out of her way! Not really. She ADORES our GSD, as he does her. But she never fails to let me know daily that she thinks my mals are nuttier than squirrel turds. My next one will be a Dutchie and at this point I've got her convinced that they are a walk in the park compared to the mals (HEHEHE). 

She's never been into the training as far as the bitework goes; she's cool with obedience, etc. she's just not that interested in bite work. But she has become very interested in search and rescue, though. While that's not a venue that I'm into at this point I think it's great that she wants to explore that path. 

In all honesty, my wife has ALWAYS been very supportive of whatever I've got into. She lets me know regularly that she has total confidence in me. It may be confidence that I'll fail, but it is something.


----------

